
Nancy Pelosi: The U.S. government invented the iPhone - randomname2
http://www.cultofmac.com/432544/nancy-pelosi-the-u-s-government-invented-the-iphone/
======
dekhn
Sure, the government invested in and helped create a number of key
technologies. But Jobs (and others) innovated and integrated those
technologies into products that sell millions or billions of units. It seems
unlikely the government itself would ever had created a compact phone designed
for consumers.

------
noobermin
Probably poor phrasing, but the government did invest into GPS, the internet,
etc. I'd read this more as a justification for state sponsored research than
Pelosi claiming the iPhone was some bureaucrat's idea.

~~~
rubyfan
Yeah same, but the language and rhetoric used by her and President Obama
discounts the efforts and ingenuity of the private sector in favor of their
narrative on the role of government - which is likely not by accident.

This is a classic debate and we know where all parties stand. It comes down to
how you view property rights that probably puts you on one side or the other
of this debate.

